# Where do you guys dump your clean fill?



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Here in Toronto we take clean fill down to Lake Ontario at a place called The Spit, back up and empty, $33 a load.
Clean fill only, no dirt, asphalt, garbage,


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just find a spot that's looking for free fill. Usually I get a few years out of a spot, for the last year we've been dumping at a drive in movie theater


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I load it on the truck....it comes back empty... :thumbsup:


But it looks like you guys are working on a land bridge to the US. What's going on there? :detective:

We consider "clean fill" good compact-able soil that does not have rubble in it, looks like your clean fill is rubble/cinder blocks with very little soil mixed in. 

We would take that to a "rubble" dump.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Clean fill is dirt, rocks, black top, concrete, bricks ect.

Hard fill is the same without dirt

And fill is dirt, clay sand, maybe a few rocks hear and there


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Tom,
We would be hung if they caught us even thinking of dropping anything in any stream or body of water in md! I can't even imagine being able to just go to the edge dump and push it in.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have people all the time looking for fill dirt. We typically are able to sell it. It is nice to make money both ways, getting paid to haul it off-site and getting paid to dump it. If we have no place to dump, we take it to our property. We have 45 acres in the country where we have a permitted shale/topsoil pit. We also dump our stumps there and burn them in the winter.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Tom,
> We would be hung if they caught us even thinking of dropping anything in any stream or body of water in md! I can't even imagine being able to just go to the edge dump and push it in.


Yeah, I was pretty shocked at the photo posted.
Around here you can't fill a mud puddle if a cattail starts growing in it. :laughing:


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

We cannot dump soil, dirt, asphalt, only, brick,block and concrete, they also have to broke down! concrete loads must have less than 5% reebar/wire mesh, all loads get checked going into the yard and while being unloaded. I don't have photos here but check out of photos of Toronto and this is how the city is being built out. 
I also thought $33 was a good deal until I read on hear of guys dumping free loads or even getting paid for fill.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Rino,
You could print money down here if you had a permitted dump site. Like I said earlier, can't remember the last time I saw a job in Montgomery county, md that wasn't heavy. 

How things going for you guys? This has been the worst winter I can remember to try to get anything done. Haven't done anything productive to speak of since the 1st week in dec. either it's raining, snowing or won't even freeze so we aren't slopping mud everywhere.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Busy as hell. Just started a new 28 lot housing development. Got it cleared and silt fence installed. Got a small storm water diversion to do then starting sanitary. Got close to $1 million in work this year. Houses, yards, elevator addition at a school, septic systems, etc. Actually have been turning down work.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats Rino. You hiring?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Clean fill is dirt, rocks, black top, concrete, bricks ect.
> 
> Hard fill is the same without dirt
> 
> And fill is dirt, clay sand, maybe a few rocks hear and there


Here asphalt isn't clean fill but brick is.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino said:


> Actually have been turning down work.


That is good to hear! :thumbsup:

I hope you can stay on top of it with the weather, and all the other "natural" disasters we have to deal with in this line of work.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Never a problem getting rid of fill around here. Most contractors have a place of their own to dump at. Most will even sort it out, screen it and resell it. Asphalt for example. i know one guy who takes all the asphalt he can get whether old driveways or part of a new load that was over estimated. He then breaks it up and spreads it on driveways on hot summer days and compacts it with his excavator. Not exactly an asphalt driveway but one hell of base for one or just use as is. Plows dont hurt it and it holds up to heavy trucks.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> Busy as hell. Just started a new 28 lot housing development. Got it cleared and silt fence installed. Got a small storm water diversion to do then starting sanitary. Got close to $1 million in work this year. Houses, yards, elevator addition at a school, septic systems, etc. Actually have been turning down work.


Great to hear man, keep it up!

Just got back last night from 4 day trip to the Dominican Republic from 85 and sunny everyday to 12 and stiff wind. Can't wait for this damn winter to be over!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

The disposal company who took the demolition waste from that project you were on dumped it there too.. He would back right into the water basically and let it go. From what i hear they are very very strict about having **** mixed in it. To the point of rejecting loads.. Wood vs boat props apparently doesn't go over well.


----------

